# iPhone 3Gs integration with Monsoon DD (2004.5 GLI)



## abremode (Jul 30, 2003)

Hello all!








Quick question as you read the topic I have an iPhone and would like to install an iPod interface kit. Either a USASPEC, Dension, Blitz, DICE, or whatever. Now my question is will it play music under my iPod only or will it play music say playing from Pandora, and or Last.fm.








TIA!


----------

